# how to adjust rear bumper on 1970 gto convertible



## popbluff (Oct 4, 2014)

just bought my first got convertible, its a 1970 and the rear bumper is down about 1/2 inch on the right side, are there and adjustment on this, removed the rear lower panel but do not see any way to adjust it. this car is a silver with red interior black top 400 matching numbers auto with factory air, factory console eight track player and dash tach, any way to find out how many with this color and options were made? GARY DALE


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

popbluff said:


> just bought my first got convertible, its a 1970 and the rear bumper is down about 1/2 inch on the right side, are there and adjustment on this, removed the rear lower panel but do not see any way to adjust it. this car is a silver with red interior black top 400 matching numbers auto with factory air, factory console eight track player and dash tach, any way to find out how many with this color and options were made? GARY DALE


Find the bolts at the bumper bracket-to-frame. This should be where you adjust the bumper. Just loosen then up. If I am not mistaken, your bumper has a slot for the bumper jack to change the tire? I'd use the bumper jack to support the bumper on that side when you loosen the bolts and crank it up with the jack to get it into position. I think that would work, then tighten the bolts up with the jack still in place, and it should be good.

Not sure on tracing colors and options as I don't think exact figures are available because you could order options individually at the dealership, thus making any car unique and different than any other car. However, the book "Standard Catalog of GTO 1961-2004" by John Gunnell does give Option codes and prices with a paragraph on the percentage of GTO's having certain general options installed. Good book to have.


----------



## popbluff (Oct 4, 2014)

thank you jim, found the bracket, its the one that runs up and down, bumper is low because this bracket is bent, any ideas on place to buy bumper brackets?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be tempted to remove the bracket and use a combination of the "heat wrench" (torch) and a BFH (big "friendly" hammer) to "finesse" the one you have back into shape ---- unless its too far gone for that?

Bear


----------

